

Self Regulating Mug (+ pics at end) - stijnm
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,druck-643702,00.html

======
khafra
This is pretty sweet; I have a 50 degree PCM vest I use for motorcycling in
Florida, but I had no idea it was used architecturally--let alone in mugs.

